# Les Poochs Group Buy July/Aug 2010



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I will be ordering
2 Pooch Finishing Brush (silver-$31.95)
1 Pooch Finishing WIDE Brush-$41.95
How should we get your address to send a check? 3 brushes fit in one box right?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> I will be ordering
> 2 Pooch Finishing Brush (silver-$31.95)
> 1 Pooch Finishing WIDE Brush-$41.95
> How should we get your address to send a check? 3 brushes fit in one box right?


If you will PM me, I will give you the info


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have sent you a PM - thanks!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Karma's - Is any of those brushes a regular pin-brush :rolffleyes:

I guess that "finishing" brush is a slicker - am I right ??? :rolffleyes:

Sorry for bugging you - I do not have a catalog  

Thanks a bunch in advance :rose:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm definitely keen to try and see what I can do about getting more. How many can fit into one box to NZ? Cos I'm seeing if I can either get a few or get others who might want one as well and we can at least share the shipping!!!

And how would I pay you?? 

Or just pm me! lol!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Flying - do you know answer to my questions : ( ???

Thanks :rose:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishpoo, all of those brushes are the slicker style brushes (including the finishing ones) from what I can tell by looking online! 

I don't know what the pin brushes would cost nor if they are valid in this deal or not (though people are wanting shampoo, so does THAT count towards the '24' thing??)


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Karma'sACat said:


> I'm having the brushes shipped to me and will ship those out in the USPS Flat Rate boxes. So shipping for the US will be $4.95, Canada and Mexico will be $11.45 and all other countries $13.45.


How come you will be shipping the brushes out yourself? I think in the last GB the sales rep agreed to ship the orders to everyone individually (we were still charged for shipping), and also took our payment information. Was this not an option this time? i just thought this option might be easier for you while organizing the GB


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

meehkim said:


> How come you will be shipping the brushes out yourself? I think in the last GB the sales rep agreed to ship the orders to everyone individually (we were still charged for shipping), and also took our payment information. Was this not an option this time? i just thought this option might be easier for you while organizing the GB


I'm having everything shipped to me because it is cheaper for y'all that way since LP doesn't do the flat rate shipping boxes. If you want yours shipped directly to you, I can ask the rep if they will do that and find out the cost depending on your order.

This time around, LP asked that they only get 1 payment for the entire order, so I'm collecting the money and then will use my credit card to pay LP. Last time it was too much for LP with all of the separate payments coming.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Wishpoo, I am so sorry, somehow I didn't see your post when checking my PMs and the board:doh: I managed to catch a summer cold so I've been sleeping more than usual.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

FLYING - Thanks  !!!!! I guess than we again have silver "single" and "double" one which would be "finishing" ones - right ? : ))) 

Pooch Finishing Brush (silver-$31.95)
1 Pooch Finishing WIDE Brush-$41.95

Are those both "silver" ??? 

Karma's :hug: -get well soon !!!! No problem at all !!!!! It is just that I might be traveling so am trying to get all info as soon as possible ; ). But, I have a feeling that I will be gone before "24" are secured : ((((. Oh well... I hope there will be new group buys organized later in the year again ... 

How many orders so far ???


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oooh, I so want to get the Silver Finishing Wide Brush.... I'll let you know through FD


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

We're up to 19 brushes right now! Only 5 more for the low pricing!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Just wanted to be sure that I am on the list, right?
I want the silver (small) for Ruby.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

rubymom said:


> Just wanted to be sure that I am on the list, right?
> I want the silver (small) for Ruby.


Send me a PM so I can send you some more info and get some from you please


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I will order 2 GOLD


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Actually, change my order to the wide brush. :x


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Actually, change my order to the wide brush. :x


Done! I'll send you the updated total.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

We have reached (and passed) 24 brushes! The pricing I posted is now the final pricing!:biggrin1:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Just pm'ed my order!:smile:


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Karma-now that you have enough are you still going to wait till Aug 27 for the order? I would like to order, but the end of Aug would allow me to get some extra $ to make sure it was in my budget.

On the shampoo-do you mean the shipping is the same cost for a single gallon as a case (4)

thanks


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

aprhj said:


> Karma-now that you have enough are you still going to wait till Aug 27 for the order? I would like to order, but the end of Aug would allow me to get some extra $ to make sure it was in my budget.
> 
> On the shampoo-do you mean the shipping is the same cost for a single gallon as a case (4)
> 
> thanks


I am still leaving it open until August 23 since I know people are vacationing right now and may be away from their computers.

The price for 1 gallon and 1 case are the same, the shipping varies depending on how far it must be shipped and the weight of the item. There isn't a big enough flat rate box for them, so shampoos would be shipped directly to the buyer.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Karma-I hate to trouble you again, but are you saying that I can get a gallon of the regular shampoo for $49.xx plus shiping or I could get a case, 3 gallons, for $49.xx plus shipping. That would be an excellent deal, but you could also be saying a case, 4 gallons, for $49.xx times 4 which would be nearly $100

I just want to make sure I'm getting it correct.

thanks


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think she meant that the individual gallon price is the same as if you bought a case at the per gallon case price. So you get the same discount off the single gallon price as if you bought 4 gallons. Not that you get 4 gallons for the same price as one gallon. It's like a quantity discount


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Cameo said:


> I think she meant that the individual gallon price is the same as if you bought a case at the per gallon case price. So you get the same discount off the single gallon price as if you bought 4 gallons. Not that you get 4 gallons for the same price as one gallon. It's like a quantity discount


I e-mailed to double check but what Cameo said was what I understood from the LP rep. I'll let you know for sure once she e-mails me back.
Sorry for the confusion, I've been battling a sinus infection and it put my brain to sleep.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> I e-mailed to double check but what Cameo said was what I understood from the LP rep. I'll let you know for sure once she e-mails me back.
> Sorry for the confusion, I've been battling a sinus infection and it put my brain to sleep.


Didn't mean to horn in on your GB, but that's just the way it's been for me in my personal experience with les Pooch. I'll gracefully back away from the thread now


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Cameo said:


> Didn't mean to horn in on your GB, but that's just the way it's been for me in my personal experience with les Pooch. I'll gracefully back away from the thread now


You definitely didn't! I'm one of those compulsive double-checkers so while I'm 99% sure what you said (the price for 1 gallon is the same discounted price per gallon if you buy a case of 4) is correct, I want to make sure. And it only takes a few minutes to send an e-mail


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you SO MUCH for doing this! I will PM you about my order, which will be for a Silver Finishing brush. Should be fine for a pet minipoo groomed in a modified puppy cut, right?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright, I heard back from the LP rep and the price is *per gallon*. So if you buy a case of 4 gallons, it is $49.95 x 4. Cases are mix and match.

Chagall's Mom-The silver finishing is what is most highly recommended here for poodles. I've read and heard some places that you shouldn't use a slicker on a show coat, but I honestly know very little about show coats. They aren't very practical for a service dog:biggrin:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

KC...I was just wondering if you could let me know when you receive my payment, just want to make sure nothing gets lost in the mail. Thank you so much for doing this it great...next group buy I will try to be the organizer! Are there other companies that do this??


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Karma-thanks for checking. I'm really not as ditzy as I sometimes sound, but I just wanted to make sure. I was reading it wrong, more than once:doh:

Once we are back from vacation, after the 14th, I'll pm you my order.

thanks again for doing this


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

P4p I did get your check. I thought I emailed you but found it in my drafts/not sent folder (the joy of internet problems).
I can't get my PMs to work on my phone and since we are on vacation and didn't find out the condo didn't have internet until we got here, I won't be around much. I'll be back on Sunday


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Karma'sACat said:


> P4p I did get your check. I thought I emailed you but found it in my drafts/not sent folder (the joy of internet problems).
> I can't get my PMs to work on my phone and since we are on vacation and didn't find out the condo didn't have internet until we got here, I won't be around much. I'll be back on Sunday


Thank you Ahsley! Have fun on your vacation rest loads!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm back and finally feeling 100% so I am working on replying to all my PMs and e-mails!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm interested in getting in on this, with one brush for me and one for my mom. I think the silver brush would work for Darcy but do any of the groomers on here have a rec for a Portuguese Water Dog? We have one curly, and don't yet know what the second one will be (wavy or curly). Can the same brush be used for both?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I noticed many ordering the silver brush. I bought a silver from someone and she sent a gold by mistake. I LOVED the Gold!! it is very flexible and less coat loss.
Just wanted to toss that into the Mix


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I must be looking at the wrong area. I dont see Gold Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Olie,
they are not listed on the webpage. Buy one..trust me ;-)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> Olie,
> they are not listed on the webpage. Buy one..trust me ;-)


Ok, I will - anything else you suggest? Thanks - I am in need BAD, I need a pin brush too - but I guess not this order.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Olie,
I'll send you a pin brush..we've got several


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OH, I can buy one but it looks like this order does not have any option too Your so sweet!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

What brushes would you guys suggest for a poodle in(or going to be in) show coat? I got a purple one last time but need more.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Karma, my order has changed, but it's still for 3 brushes. I'm currently in a bad head-space as I'm leaving for my exam in a couple of days, but once that's over with I will email you with details and I have paypal nearly sorted etc too.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Karma,

What kind of payments are you taking?? check, cash, paypal?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

cameo used one when i was at her shop. that's what i want. lol. i guess i should pm her and find out which one it is. they are really nice. now i see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Faerie, you were using the Silver double and single. I didn't pull them all out for you to try, but I guess I should have so you could see the difference  I've been using them for nearly 2 years (every day) and they still work great.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What's the difference between the Silver double and single? I ordered the double, but I wonder if I should gotten the single?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

The double is twice as wide as the single. The single is about 2 1/2" wide and the double is about 4 or 5" wide.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think i'll get the double silver. 

thanks ...


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

meehkim said:


> Hi Karma,
> 
> What kind of payments are you taking?? check, cash, paypal?


Check and Paypal. PM me if you want to order something!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

For the people who know these brushed, which brush do you suggest for a standard going into show coat??????


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Karma'sACat said:


> Check and Paypal. PM me if you want to order something!


Hi Karma!

Please let me know if you got my PM. For some reason I can't see my sent messages...


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Karma I sent you a pm for shampoo either Sat or Sun but have not heard anything. Just want to make sure you got it so I can get in on the group buy.

thanks


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

aprhj, I just replied to you! Sorry it took so long, i was trying to get some additional info from LP.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am taking any last minute orders through tonight and will close the ordering after midnight.
As I posted earlier we far surpassed the number of brushes needed to get the pricing I posted so that is the final pricing.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

yippee!!!
can't wait to get mine!
(Please, tell me that you rec'd my payment!)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What exactly is the pricing for the shampoo? I seen the puppy price is the others the same price per gallon?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

rubymom said:


> yippee!!!
> can't wait to get mine!
> (Please, tell me that you rec'd my payment!)


I did! I sent you an e-mail saying I got it but that must not have gone through


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Olie said:


> What exactly is the pricing for the shampoo? I seen the puppy price is the others the same price per gallon?


I sent you an e-mail with the list LP sent me


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh yay!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Karma'sACat said:


> I sent you an e-mail with the list LP sent me


can i get this list to? pm with email sent


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanted to show you why I think the double green brush is a good AL PURPOSE brush....if you only are going to buy one. All Les Pooch brushes are dual sided. but the green has bent pins on both sides. the silver has bent pins on one side and straight pins on the other side. I have yet to meet a single groomer that EVER uses the straight pin side. so HALF your brush is useless.....so to get a better value get the green. Also if you look at this picture of poodle grooming tools, you will see these 2 big poodle combs. The GOLD one was $20 and the all silver one is a Les Pooch for $86. I use the cheap one MORE and I take the silver one to shows and to use as a fluffing finish comb. I wouldnt want a tooth to bend for that price


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Karma,

I wanted to see if you got my check and also to thank you for the hard work and the effort you put into this group buy. THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Karma,
> 
> I wanted to see if you got my check and also to thank you for the hard work and the effort you put into this group buy. THANK YOU!!!!!!


Erg, apparently your e-mail was another one that never got delivered. I had one day where all the e-mails I sent apparently didn't go through. I did get your check!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm going to bed, so I won't be responding to any more PMs or e-mails tonight. However, if you pm/e-mail me an order while I'm asleep, I will still add your order.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

That's interesting partial2poodles - maybe I'll get a green one next time round (I ordered a silver one this time). Always great to hear things from a groomer's point of view.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

If they made the Gold or Silver with bent pins on both side, then I would love that. But they don't..But I do like the Gold/Silver enough to buy them anyway.. 
I did buy the comb too, it's OK..but not worth the $85. It is very lightweight and sturdy, but I always go back to my Liz Paul or the $10 round back combs


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

tintlet said:


> If they made the Gold or Silver with bent pins on both side, then I would love that. But they don't..But I do like the Gold/Silver enough to buy them anyway..


I totally agree!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

any news on when LP will be shipping you the brushes? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm waiting on one last payment and that should be in today or tomorrow! So I'll be calling it in at the end of the week


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Super! I am so psyched!!! Again, many thanks for pulling the order together for us. There's no people like poodle-loving people.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm excited too! Thanks Karma!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

WOO HOO! i'm super excited to try the silver  my current gold hasn't been holding up to Titan's tangles/shedding :doh:


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

I wanted to say thank you too, I have only one lp brush that I've been using steady as my all purpose brush for three years! Havent bought another b/c this one ended up costing me $80. So needless to say I'm very very happy that for $150 bucks I'll be getting another matt zapper, a pro purple & green and a silver!! Gonna be like Christmas when the delivery man comes! Thank You!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

The order has been placed and paid and the brushes will ship out to me on Tuesday (it can't be sooner because of the holiday). I will get them out to everyone as soon as I can once I get the brushes.


----------

